

Scientific Expertise and Craft Practice in Molecular Gastronomy (2013) [pdf] - samclemens
http://www.fas.harvard.edu/~hsdept/bios/docs/roosth_foams_formalisms.pdf

======
tptacek
Herve This is not... uncontroversial among modernist cooks ("modernism" being
the emerging accepted term for this style of cooking), and it is a weird
survey of modernism indeed that leaves out Ferran Adria and El Bulli, Heston
Blumenthal and the Fat Duck, Wylie Dufresne and WD50, Grant Achatz and Alinea,
and, for that matter, Nathan Myrvhold and _Modernist Cuisine_.

Search for [dave arnold herve this] to see someone very reputable come pretty
close to calling Herve This a fraud.

------
wuschel
_Molecular Gastronomy_ \- every time hear this buzzword marketing comes into
my mind.

"Food chemistry" is not sexy enough, a already occupied and defined by
scholars.

